# do steelhead have teeth?



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

my friend and i were haveing a conversation the other day. Well they said they were gonna catch steelhead by hand and that they dont have teeth and wont bite and if they do it wont hurt. I told them they have teeth and they will bite you.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

they have teeth! But i would let your "friend" learn for themselves, includeing illegaly catching a steelhead...


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

love the outdoors said:


> my friend and i were haveing a conversation the other day. Well they said they were gonna catch steelhead by hand and that they dont have teeth and wont bite and if they do it wont hurt. I told them they have teeth and they will bite you.


yup day do!!! dem tings gotz big teeth... me almost
lost me rite flyp me off finger one tyme!!!! if i's yere you, i'd goes
no ware buy da river... dem fish ar ful of piss and vinager....


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Technically yes they do have teeth. But not much harm. Close to bass but smoother. I use 6# leaders in the surf, let them swallow the hook and they never bite through the line. They don't have fangs like walleye or Pike. They are bug eaters, they really don't have much to speak of for teeth


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

love the outdoors said:


> my friend and i were haveing a conversation the other day.* Well they said they were gonna catch steelhead by hand *and that they dont have teeth and wont bite and if they do it wont hurt. I told them they have teeth and they will bite you.


I'm guessing you mean lipping them like bass to get out of water, not litterally pulling from water without being hooked? With that said, alot of times I fished them, I would land them on a sandy or other spot where you can beach them shallow. Get a neoprene glove and grab them by body section above tail if you choose to grab them to land them. Those glove grip like sandpaper on a fish Or use the bogagrips.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Good luck to your buddy trying to catch a Steelhead by hand. The teeth won't pose a problem, and I have never had one "bite" me. I have torn my fingers up on the teeth of larger fish, when I was holding them by a gill to put on a stringer, and they started thrashing around. Small sharp teeth. 

Bet your buddy he can't catch a live adult Steelhead by hand by the end of the year. It is a pretty safe bet, although he might find some almost-dead fish during the spawning run that he can grab.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> Good luck to your buddy trying to catch a Steelhead by hand. The teeth won't pose a problem, and I have never had one "bite" me. I have torn my fingers up on the teeth of larger fish, when I was holding them by a gill to put on a stringer, and they started thrashing around. Small sharp teeth.
> 
> Bet your buddy he can't catch a live adult Steelhead by hand by the end of the year. It is a pretty safe bet, although he might find some almost-dead fish during the spawning run that he can grab.


Yep on all accounts.


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

love the outdoors said:


> my friend and i were haveing a conversation the other day. Well they said they were gonna catch steelhead by hand and that they dont have teeth and wont bite and if they do it wont hurt. I told them they have teeth and they will bite you.


My brain hurts now.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

You can't tell my hands they don't have substantial teeth...


----------

